# ? ON CABLE adjustment on old Bear Tamerlane



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Put it in the Shortest slot to see what you get prior to shortening the cables. IMO Making a shorter string will pre-load the limbs possibly causing problems in the limbs. It would be a shame see a great bow like that come apart.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The longest slot, E, will effectively short cable the bow. That will decrease your draw length AND draw weight. Putting a shorter string on wouldn't hurt a thing as it doesn't pre-load the limbs any more. Short cables load the limbs. A short string changes the cam/wheel timing which will actually decrease the draw weight and will not hurt the limbs at all.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I made a shorter string which did help shorten the draw length.It also did drop the poundage a couple of pounds which I didn't want to do.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is where the STEEL cables come in and yes you are pre-stressing the limbs, you hardly get any stretch from steel cables. I started in 1975 and used that type of setup for years.Regardless what others might think.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mamba/ny said:


> Thanks guys, I made a shorter string which did help shorten the draw length.It also did drop the poundage a couple of pounds which I didn't want to do.


There's no way to shorten the DL on that type of setup without dropping the draw weight unfortunately. Even if you did it with the cable selector disc, or whatever that's called, the draw weight will change. That's why when cams with draw length modules were developed, it was such a game changer.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I used those cable splitters back in the day. They were used to synch the cams, not to change DL or DW. The cams would have different slots for that. Steel cables were not adjustable and could not be twisted like the cables today. Once made, if the cams were not synched properly, the splitters could be adjusted.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

huteson how would I know if my cams were not in synch? This is my biggest gripe about compound bows there is just way to much to figure things out.
Thanks again everyone for all your help.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

There are several ways to check cam synch. Years ago when your bow was new, we hooked the string to a weight scale and pulled bow to full draw and checked the cam synch. Later we put the weight scale on the ceiling an put a winch system on the scale so that we could pull the bow slowly to full draw and check cam synch. You could always have a second person stan and look as you pull to full draw and check cam synch. Today people use a draw board to check cam synch.

Cam synch is very important when tuning a bow and the reason for the slots in the cable splitters.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you Huteson.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If the cable set was built correctly you wouldn't have any problems with cam synch. The slotted disc's in the yokes were for making draw length adjustments in 1/4" at a time. The longer the slot the shorter the draw & that would also lower the poundage.


----------

